# Wolves, Andre Miller reach one-year deal



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> It was less than two weeks ago that Flip Saunders, Wolves president of basketball operations, said his team might be in the market for a veteran point guard.
> 
> He has arrived.
> 
> ...


http://www.startribune.com/wolves-andre-miller-reach-one-year-deal/319714861/

Solid mentor to have in the fold.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This team is SUPER-deep right now. Andre Miller-Kevin Martin-Anthony Bennett-Kevin Garnett-Nikola Pekovic is their bench unit.


----------

